# South Bend Lathe Steam Punk



## moconnor (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello All,

I purchased a pair of prints a few years ago that were done by or for The South Bend Lathe Co. that some of you may find interesting. I love the first of them because they combine two of my favorite subjects, steam power and a hydroplane. My family has been involved in hydroplane racing for many years.







The second one is a steam powered catapult that launches an SST or Super Sonic Transport Plane.






Regards,
Mike


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Those are very cool. Esp the 1st one. Looks like they were steampunk before there was steampunk though. Whats the date on them... can't quite make it out.

Eric


----------



## moconnor (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Eric,

They are dated 1978.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, that is truly a magnificent thing to have.


----------



## KC6UVM (Mar 29, 2011)

That SST has got to be one wild ride!  ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 30, 2011)

A 15 mph hydroplane.    That's funny.


----------



## Twmaster (May 12, 2011)

I found another pic from this series....

<img src="http://www.twmaster.com/stuff/steam_(Small).jpg">


----------

